# Eriksen: "Il mio futuro verrà deciso nelle prossime 2 settimane"



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2013)

*Eriksen: "Il mio futuro verrà deciso nelle prossime 2 settimane"*

*"Il Tottenham è un grande club*, so da Vertonghen che sono interessati, ma al momento non c'è altro. *Non so nemmeno se lascerò l'Ajax. Il tutto verrà definito nelle prossime due settimane. *Al momento non ci sono negoziati, nemmeno con l'Ajax. Se ci sarà il giusto approccio da parte di altri club, la vedrei come un'opportunità per poter fare qualcosa di nuovo. *Ma se non dovesse arrivare, continuerei qui all'Ajax".*

Il giocatore è in *scadenza nel giugno 2014*.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Agosto 2013)

Bravo Christian,temporeggia che arriaviamo


----------



## Serginho (13 Agosto 2013)

Alla fine credo andra' in Inghilterra, peccato


----------



## Djici (13 Agosto 2013)

e gia nostro


----------



## Frikez (13 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bravo Christian,temporeggia che arriaviamo



Deve temporeggiare un annetto


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Agosto 2013)

Ho letto tutta l'intervista, ha rifiutato una squadra russa e ha detto che vuole andare in una delle 5 liga più importanti. Comunque dall'intervista mi è parso un tipo che sta temporeggiando. 

Su una cosa sono sicuro, se Galliani invece di perdere il suo tempo in piscina o a rincorrere della valle, andasse all'Ajax a bussare qualcosa potrebbe venire fuori. Non è un giocatore impossibile da predere. Se ti presenti con 10 milioni il alla fine del mercato lui viene di corsa e l'Ajax è costretto a cederlo altrimenti perde il giocatore a 0 l'anno prossimo.

Il problema è che Galliani sta sempre in piscina


----------



## Graxx (13 Agosto 2013)

10 milioni prorpio no...ma cn qualcosina in più si potrebbe fare...basterebbe volerlo..


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho letto tutta l'intervista, ha rifiutato una squadra russa e ha detto che vuole andare in una delle 5 liga più importanti. Comunque dall'intervista mi è parso un tipo che sta temporeggiando.
> 
> Su una cosa sono sicuro, se Galliani invece di perdere il suo tempo in piscina o a rincorrere della valle, andasse all'Ajax a bussare qualcosa potrebbe venire fuori. Non è un giocatore impossibile da predere. Se ti presenti con 10 milioni il alla fine del mercato lui viene di corsa e l'Ajax è costretto a cederlo altrimenti perde il giocatore a 0 l'anno prossimo.
> 
> Il problema è che Galliani sta sempre in piscina



10 mln non bastano. Parliamoci chiaro, ci sono club che arrivano ad offrire anche il doppio per lui. O ti adegui o non lo prendi.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> 10 mln non bastano. *Parliamoci chiaro, ci sono club che arrivano ad offrire anche il doppio per lui. O ti adegui o non lo prendi.*



Al momento non c'è nessun club interessato al giocatore, tranne il Liverpool ma che non è seria sul giocatore nel senso che interessa ma non è una priorità. Chi altri? Il totocoso che non gioca manco la CL? Che non riesce manco a prendere Osvaldo? maddai...

L'unico club che era forte sul giocatore, era il Dortmund ma ha lasciato la pista Eriksen quando hanno preso mikiacoso.
10 mln non bastano? Beh io ho detto: _Se ti presenti con 10 milioni il *alla fine del mercat*o _. In caso non ci sono altre squadre Galliani va ad Amsterdam offre 10 mln (diciamo il 31 o 1 settembre), a quel punto l'Ajax che fa? Eriksen non rinnova e perde il giocatore a 0000000 l'anno prossimo.

Poi se Galliani sta in piscina o non conosce il giocatore io posso farci ben poco. 
Non sto dicendo che arriva, sto dicendo che non è un giocatore ipersupermega impossibile da prendere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Agosto 2013)

10 Milioni sono troppi per il milan.


----------



## Doctore (14 Agosto 2013)

L unico mercato che il milan puo fare è con lo sponsor ciquita.





Ad erikssen piacciono le banane?e al bresidente dell ajax?
Ormai galliani si pone queste domande...


----------



## alexrossonero (14 Agosto 2013)

Un giocatore che non mi entusiasma.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Al momento non c'è nessun club interessato al giocatore, tranne il Liverpool ma che non è seria sul giocatore nel senso che interessa ma non è una priorità. Chi altri? Il totocoso che non gioca manco la CL? Che non riesce manco a prendere Osvaldo? maddai...
> 
> L'unico club che era forte sul giocatore, era il Dortmund ma ha lasciato la pista Eriksen quando hanno preso mikiacoso.
> 10 mln non bastano? Beh io ho detto: _Se ti presenti con 10 milioni il *alla fine del mercat*o _. In caso non ci sono altre squadre Galliani va ad Amsterdam offre 10 mln (diciamo il 31 o 1 settembre), a quel punto l'Ajax che fa? Eriksen non rinnova e perde il giocatore a 0000000 l'anno prossimo.
> ...



ma cosa ne sai tu che a fine mercato galliani non si presenta con 10 mln..ho letto una dichiarazione dell'agente in cui dice che c'é stato un contatto con un club italiano del quale non puó dire il nome e che potrebbe restare all'ajax perche è sicuro di giocare la champions...i giorni scorsi aveva inoltre detto che si sarebbe saputo qualcosa dopo 2 settimane,guarda caso quando finiscono i preliminari..


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Agosto 2013)

Martin Schoots, *agente di Christian Eriksen*, durante un'intervista avrebbe confermato che per il suo assistito *sarebbe pervenuta un'offerta da parte di un club italiano, oltre a quella di una squadra tedesca (Borussia ?).* 

L'agente però non ha voluto rivelare il nome della squadra italiana.


----------



## Serginho (15 Agosto 2013)

Volesse il cielo...


----------



## Frikez (15 Agosto 2013)

Sembra che si sia mossa la Juve


----------



## 2515 (15 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sembra che si sia mossa la Juve



sì la juve..un trequartista nella juve non esiste e se è per fare la mezzala non vedrebbe mai il campo, avrebbe asamoah vidal Marchisio e pogba davanti.


----------



## Frikez (15 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> sì la juve..un trequartista nella juve non esiste e se è per fare la mezzala non vedrebbe mai il campo, avrebbe asamoah vidal Marchisio e pogba davanti.



Faceva il trequartista Marchisio nel finale di stagione, poi lui nel centrocampo a 5 dei gobbi ci starebbe alla grande.

Chissà come mai hanno cercato Diamanti a giugno, Conte vuole un giocatore del genere che in questo momento manca.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Agosto 2013)

L'agente ha anche dichiarato che il giocatore si rifiuta di andare via dal club a parametro zero,
sembra proprio una velata dichiarazione verso una nota società di barboni militante in serie A, con la proprietà multimiliardaria ma che non vuole più cacciare un euro...


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (18 Agosto 2013)

Comunque che giocatore questo Eriksen, spettacolo anche oggi in Ajax-Feyenord.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2013)

L'ho guardato anch'io, ha fatto qualche colpo, facilità di assist, quello che serve a noi.


----------



## DannySa (18 Agosto 2013)

Mandare via Boateng con le cattive e prendere questo qui magari con i soldi che erano stati offerti alla Fiorentina più qualcosa derivante dalle uscite (o si spera il passaggio del turno) è troppo demenziale per caso?


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2013)

Niente Ljiajc? Bene, dirotto i soldi del serbo per questo qua. Che tra l'altro mi sembrerebbe buono a ricoprire un po' tutti i ruoli del centrocampo.


----------

